# Ovary not clear on ultrasound scan



## Flo12

Hi just wanted to introduce myself as i'm new on here. Had our first appointment at Coventry and not sure how I feel about the team, seem to be messing me around a little as to which i'm getting very frustrated.

I'm 38, been TTC for 4 years, never been pregnant or had a miscarriage, been married for 18 years. My GP referred me to the centre, had blood test done at gp's, progesterone level came back at 22, low. Had appointment at CRM, had internal scan, swabs done, internal scan showed ovary on left side with 7 follicles but not very clear image of right ovary and not showing any follicles. Had AMH levels done which came back low with a reading of 12.2, was booked to have hycosy done Monday 3rd sept, to which has now been cancelled until 1st Oct, so haven't been able to talk to anyone about internal scan, or AMH results, anyone got any info or advise or had similar problems with Coventry?

Thanks


----------



## Chocolatejoanna

Hi

Just to say on my first two scans they could not even find my left ovary, so I thought I only had one with three little follicles, bless them!  However, after hycosy and op to remove polyps, they found left ovary and it's the one now that seems to produce an egg ... More would be nice.  However, my a m h is three, and they think I Am in with a chance.  It only takes one egg!  So 22 sounds a good number to me, and deffinaty gives you a good shot at it.  
This may be stating the obvious but I had scans before they tested my DP. Everyone seemed to assume it was me due to low stats and went down that route.  Big mistake as  DP turns out to have no sperm.  Make sure yours is getting checked out too.  
All the best x


----------



## NatalieP

Hello flo12

When I had an internal ultrasound they always struggle to find/ see my left ovary they say it likes to tuck itself under my womb making it more difficult to see. So just because it's not very clear doesn't mean it's not doing anything it could just be been awkward lol.

Good luck.

Natxxx


----------



## Flo12

Hi both thanks for your replies, I have got my hycosy today, they had an cancellation so will hopefully get some answers too, although I'm not holding out much hope for these today think we will have to wait an age for another appointment. Husbands sperm has been checked and he is fine, so it is me. 

Let you know how I get on. Thanks


----------



## staceysm

Hi Flo,

My right ovary is always hard to find.  6 weeks ago they could see it and this time they couldnt. It depends to on how good the sonographer is I think.

Your AMH sounds about right, it is within the normal range.  I am 38 years old and mine was about 13 when I had it tested about 6 months ago.

Good luck today.

x


----------



## Flo12

Just back home after hycosy which showed left tube fine, right tube no dye went to it and it didn't show. Can either have laposocopy to clear blockage or can just try iui or ivf have to decide by 25th sept which is when our next appoint is, unsure which route to go. Any similar probs or advise would be appreciated.


----------



## staceysm

Hi Flo,

It's up to you, but my neighbour got pregnant with a girl about 6 months after having her tubes unblocked (Both).

Good luck with whatever you decide.

X


----------



## NatalieP

Hey flo12

Did they say what they were blocked with and how much of the tube was blocked? 

If it's fluid like mine the fluid can re accumulate in time, or if it's blocked the whole way down I was told you can do more damage than good trying to unblock it. It's up to you, the problem I had when I wasn't sure how bad the blockages were and if they could operate was do I want to put myself through an operation to try and unblock my tubes when the fluid could come back or they could make it worse. But on the other hand if IVF didn't work would I regret not trying to get them unblocked and could things have been different if I had the operation. 

At the end of the day the decision was taken out of my hands, my tubes were too blocked to do anything with and we were told to proceed straight to ICSI. 

Has your partner had a SA done?

Good luck 

xxx


----------



## Flo12

Does anyone know how long after laparoscopy before you can start iui or ivf?


----------

